# An old idea I want to show you (56k hell)



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

about a year and a half ago, I came up with a few gauge face ideas that I forgot about. This was before I installed my 200sx cluster and way before my gauge swap writeup, I was planning on putting these in when I did my swap, but I last minute decided not to. They are untested and I have no idea what they would look like at night. I have no idea whether they would be bright enough but it was a creative idea to say the least.

I was wondering what you guys think of them. I can make the daytime image anything I want to and the same goes for the night time view too. I can change the color of the transparency or change the pattern all together. I was thinking of making them although it is alot of work. They are 3 layers of nothing more than cardstock paper and transparency paper, but unfortunately I lost the digital design. Anywho, tell me what you think and if it would be a good idea to sell them.

Pix:


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

nice, very nice, also put "Racing Fuel Only", that would add more character.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I dont like the colored ones, but I do like the font.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's white during the day and the color is what shines thru at night. the red/black "swirl" is what I did, but I can make it anything. I can make it even say SE-R at night or whatever.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i don't much like the colors in the swirl, but the font is cool looking. i'm interested in seeing some more designs, not neccesarily swirls.


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

nice idea you got going here, some more designs and you can start up your own line or sell it to you someone to produce. ^^, now only if I had a ser cluster to swap into my auto. lol, raised priority on list of projects.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

A neat idea, Justin, seeing how they could be made relatively inexpensively with the right tools. I tried making something similar (without the colored sections, though) on my old Sentra, and ran into a couple of snags I thought I'd let you know about:

Getting an even light spread is difficult. If you pull off the stock gauges, you'll notice gradiated sections that help equalize the light transmittance through the gauges. You would need to come up with something similar to make them look super sweet.

If you're using something that's fiber-based, like paper, make sure you get as fine of paper as possible or the grain will show through badly.

I'd fill in the letters with black to make them easier to read both day and night. My old gauges had fairly thin filled letters, and even they were a tad hard to read.

Try to avoid using a glossy finish on the visible side of the gauges. I found glossy gauges to be EXTREMELY hard to read in the sunlight.

Good luck with your project!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ya, I know what you mean, there are a few bugs to work around. Glossy surface is a no no. I'm guessing you saw a writeup on the internet not too long ago. Here's what I did before the new cluster:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, here's what import intelligence is doing:


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

wow, those import intelligence ones are nice. how do u get the original gauges off tho...on most write-up's ive seen you have to lay new gauges over the old ones.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

they pop off.. next time you come down, ill show you..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the needles don't just "pop off." If you pop them off, you will most likely break the cluster (especially the speedometer). Import Intelligence provides instructions for these installs, and the instructions are pretty good.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

thanks. but those first ones do look really nice. love the font if only it was black. (hard to see at night like sum1 said)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Actually, they aren't that bad at night, the numbers still light up white, the camera wasn't able to pick it up very well.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

justin, how did you make them? did you make the whole face, or did you just add the red/blue coloring? they look pretty good if you made the entire thing yourself


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Once again, they look alot better in person, I made them with some images I d/l off the internet awhile back. Someone had some gauge face scannings avail for d/l, so I jus cleaned it up, added my own custom font and did some colors. The first print was what you see during the day and I did it on plain white cardstock. The next 2 layers were printed on transparency film and it was basically the same printout but with the colors added.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

i like my reverse indiglos but the ones you've got look really good. font looks a lot cleaner. i dig the transparent blue too


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> BTW, here's what import intelligence is doing:


haha, its kinda funny that you guys know bout import intelligence... they are right around my house, that 240sx on the home pages drives around my place all the time.. but to answer the question, i think your design is pretty sweet.. they would be sweet either reverse glow like vw's or whiteface reverse glows


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

that titanium silver ish color on the new sentra se 2.0's look nice. something different from the typical white color


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Sorry.......*



1997 GA16DE said:


> about a year and a half ago, I came up with a few gauge face ideas that I forgot about. This was before I installed my 200sx cluster and way before my gauge swap writeup, I was planning on putting these in when I did my swap, but I last minute decided not to. They are untested and I have no idea what they would look like at night. I have no idea whether they would be bright enough but it was a creative idea to say the least.
> 
> I was wondering what you guys think of them. I can make the daytime image anything I want to and the same goes for the night time view too. I can change the color of the transparency or change the pattern all together. I was thinking of making them although it is alot of work. They are 3 layers of nothing more than cardstock paper and transparency paper, but unfortunately I lost the digital design. Anywho, tell me what you think and if it would be a good idea to sell them.
> 
> Pix:


But all I see is red x's.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

turbo91ser said:


> But all I see is red x's.....


Yes, I am aware, my image server took out alot mf my stuff and I can't re-upload them.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Yes, I am aware, my image server took out alot mf my stuff and I can't re-upload them.


hey if you can make silver-ish gauges i'd be willing to buy some. corner the market


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nea, it was jus an old idea I had. You can get silver ones from Importintelligence.


----------

